# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  stl to x3g

## masterchi45

Hi, how do I convert a file from .stl to .x3g? I have a 3d printer from China in class and need to know how to do it. Thank you!

----------


## curious aardvark

use a slicer. 

Did the printer come without a manual or start up guide ?
Usually they ship with an sd card with software and guides. The software that comes with them is generally bloody useless and called replicator-g.

The 2 free slicers are: makerware desktop and flashforge's flashprint

The best is simplify 3d - which isn't free but is worth buying. 

Of the three I'd recommend you start with flashprint.

----------

